# GERMAN YEAST ROLLS AND BREAD QUESTIONS



## mssrussell (Sep 3, 2004)

I wonder about if I have to put eggwhites in my dough to make german rolls ( brotchen). When I lived in germany and made it I never had to use that. ANY HELP??? :?:


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2004)

Im not quite sure what you are saying .Could you be more specific?


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 5, 2004)

she's talking about some recipe links for brotchen that I found for her on the FN boards.

Anyhow found another recipe without egg whites...

Brotchen

Good Luck!


----------



## mssrussell (Sep 6, 2004)

*Response to WASABI WOMAN*

  Hello WASABI WOMAN.....thats it....thats the best recipe you send....THANK YOUUUUUU!!!!!!!!! I love it!

Now lets look for bread...lol


----------



## wasabi woman (Sep 6, 2004)

Glad you are happy and we found the right one!

Happy Cooking!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 16, 2004)

I bake poppy & caraway-seed rolls (monhnbrötchen und kümmelstangen) which have been formed into various shapes.  The recipe for these rolls has a whole egg in it:  lukewarm water, yeast, pinch sugar, buttermilk, large egg, vegetable oil, salt, and bread flour.


----------

